# I think I'm mad!!!



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

I just buried my father and a couple years ago, we buried DH's dad. Both died a long, slow, painful death. Now, I know we've been told to exercise and eat right, take the proper meds, and a multi-vitamin (but don't over do it on those vitamins, too much can make you sick.) We have netflix in lieu of any type of cable, and I happened upon a documentary "Food Matters." If this is true - I'm ticked! Do we need to put down the prescription bottles and pick up the vitamins?


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I have been trying to move towards a more healthy diet and more natural type stuff. The DE/bentonite clay wasnt working for me as far as consuming it, but I still use it for toothpaste. I make kefir, waiting to grow as many vegetables as possible, and taking and finding out about as many natural foods as I can. I may start making my own algea as a nutritional suppliment.
I havent seen food matters yet, maybe I'll watch it.
I think with the pink slime deal in the news, more people are waking up to all the toxic crap in our foods.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

We need to put some of the pills down, toss the vitamins and start eating whole organic foods they way nature intended.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I haven't seen the documentary "Food Matters" but I have found out that many of the prescription and non prescription meds do more harm than good. NSAID's(Tylenol, Motrin, Naproxin....) cause liver damage, some steroidals(cortisone primarily) promote diabetes, Statins promote liver damage...the list goes on.

I have a daughter that has worked in a health food store(not GNC or any other chain, a locally owned independent store) and some of the "treatments/remedies" she brings home are worth their weight in gold(and some cost almost as much), the Natural B-Vitamins work so well for my youngest daughter that she gave up coffee in the mornings. 

I ditched the statins for cholesterol, made a few diet changes and took a few of her recommended suppliments and my total cholesterol has been under 100(down from too high to measure) for several years now.

Meds have become my second or third choice for treating ailments.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

ContinualHarvest said:


> We need to put some of the pills down, toss the vitamins and start eating whole organic foods they way nature intended.


I agree with that, but, If you research what your body needs for each function - try to follow that....It sometimes seems that you would gain a ton of weight and risk a hart attack(another one in my case) just to meet those needs.

Their has to be a way of getting the needed nutrients without having to consume the entire organic produce section of the market you shop at or taking a ton of Vitamins. Even if you have a large garden, like I do, it seems impossible to produce all the foods that you would need to eat to fill those requirements.

This is the kind of "Paradox" that sometimes discourages me.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Davarm said:


> This is the kind of "Paradox" that sometimes discourages me.


Think balance ...


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

As ndi says - its' balance. All those body functions really do not work independently and need independent nutrient, they do and must work in balance and the various system will find and use the nutrient needed at the times they are need IF they are available. The systems work together, not only to keep us alive but to keep the systems alive also and the internal chemistry is shared in balance. 

BTW, Davarm, not knowing your health background, were you aware that hawthorne berries are an herb that has been found to be specific to repairing, rebuilding, and strengthening heart muscles? he supplement CoQ10 is also a specific for this purpose, but is spendy since Japan has a lock on that market productionwise especially costly in the amounts needed to do the job correctly. The hawthorne works as well at a lot less cost and the tree will grow most places in the U.S.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

Possumfam said:


> I just buried my father and a couple years ago, we buried DH's dad. Both died a long, slow, painful death. Now, I know we've been told to exercise and eat right, take the proper meds, and a multi-vitamin (but don't over do it on those vitamins, too much can make you sick.) We have netflix in lieu of any type of cable, and I happened upon a documentary "Food Matters." If this is true - I'm ticked! Do we need to put down the prescription bottles and pick up the vitamins?


I highly recommend you watching that as well as "Fat, sick and nearly dead". We watched these a couple of months ago and have been implementing ever sinse. You think you are angry now, wait til you watch these. We can't afford to go totally organic but we have been doing so where we can. In Michigan we just put some greens in the ground and have to cover for frost. We plan to grow as much of our own as possible to take it easy on the budget. My daughter is juicing as I write this. We have noticed a definite difference and God willing won't ever stop persuing this lifestyle.

P.S. Many years ago I heard this saying; "You don't have a Prisolec deficiency (or whatever med, you fill in the blank) you have a nutrition deficiency."


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Nutrition is a far deeper subject than "just eat a balanced diet" you need to know your genetic heritage and eat accordingly, The food chain has been messed up so badly since WW2. Drugs are only good for making big Pharma rich other than a short course of anibiotics followed by a rebuilding of the gut bacteria


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Davarm said:


> I haven't seen the documentary "Food Matters" but I have found out that many of the prescription and non prescription meds do more harm than good. NSAID's(Tylenol, Motrin, Naproxin....) cause liver damage, some steroidals(cortisone primarily) promote diabetes, Statins promote liver damage...the list goes on.
> 
> I have a daughter that has worked in a health food store(not GNC or any other chain, a locally owned independent store) and some of the "treatments/remedies" she brings home are worth their weight in gold(and some cost almost as much), the Natural B-Vitamins work so well for my youngest daughter that she gave up coffee in the mornings.
> 
> ...


Davarm could you share more specifics about ditching those statins for cholesterol, besides the diet changes - what suppliments have worked for you? Thanks in advance :wave:


----------



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't think diet is a total answer, but I can tell you for a fact that medicine in Europe frequently treats with diet changes. Our medical system is also focused almost entirely on treatment of symptoms rather than curing illness, which the European medical community feels strongly is fairly despicable. Our medical system is based on long-term, preferably life-long, management of symptoms. Once you cure someone, they stop buying your medication. Treat the symptoms and you have a life-long customer. I mean, think about it. Aside from antibiotics can you think of any commonly prescribed medication that CURES what ails you? Anyone here that is on medication, if it's not an antibiotic for a short-term illness is anyone taking a medication that will cure them and then they will stop taking it? Or are you on that medication for life?

John


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Possumfam said:


> I just buried my father and a couple years ago, we buried DH's dad. Both died a long, slow, painful death. Now, I know we've been told to exercise and eat right, take the proper meds, and a multi-vitamin (but don't over do it on those vitamins, too much can make you sick.) We have netflix in lieu of any type of cable, and I happened upon a documentary "Food Matters." If this is true - I'm ticked! Do we need to put down the prescription bottles and pick up the vitamins?


One of the ladies from the church I grew up in lived the "healthiest lifestyle" possible - she grew all her own foods in a very large garden, she only ate the fruit from her trees in her yard, she excersized regularly, she didn't smoke or drink and she rarely used her car - only for very long trips out of town. Winter / summer she walked, rode bicycle and X-country skiied.

She passed away due to stomach cancer.

My thought is that when it is time to go, it is time and there is nothing that we can do about it. Accidents happen, sickness happens, those who we think should have been gone a long time ago live to be 100 and those we want to keep around live to be 45 ....

I suggest that we live as healthy as we want to, but for our own reasons ...


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> ...she grew all her own foods in a very large garden, she only ate the fruit from her trees in her yard...
> 
> She passed away due to stomach cancer.


Do you know how she grew the food? Organically or soaking it in chemicals, fertilizers, pesticides, etc. ?

I love the non organic food "industry" that promotes organic has no additional nutritional value over traditional... but neglects to mention all the other chemicals found in traditional but not in organic. I really believe that industry has adulterated our food to the point that eating itself is now hazardous to your health.

Personal example, I enjoy meat. I don't eat a lot but I do eat it. For a few years in a row my doctor said my cholesterol was going up and up from the previous year. Next time around I'd have to probably go on drugs for it. I was already eating mostly organic veggies. So, I stopped buying supermarket meat (mostly beef) and switched to a fairly local farmer offering grass fed AND grass finished beef. Everything I read about beef eating a grass only diet (as opposed to the common practice of fattening them up with corn) pointed to the meat and fat being full of the healthy cholesterol while the corn fed beef was full of the bad cholesterol. Well, following year he checked and my numbers were much better. Only change? The type of food given to the cows I ate.

This to me spoke volumes as it directly affected me. Fast Food Nation, Food Inc, and all the other similar shows out there have only reinforced my belief that eating healthy AND from clean sources raised as nature would can go along way to helping keep you healthy.

If you want to read more just google Grass Fed Beef Benefits or start with

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Sustainable-Farming/Grass-Fed-Meat-Benefits.aspx

http://www.eatwild.com/healthbenefits.htm

And if you're in Iowa or northern Illinois, here is one source: http://www.wallacefarms.com/WhyGrassFed.php, disclosure, this is the farmer I get my beef from, when I decided to try the grass fed route I looked for sources and he was one that had a "pick up" location close enough to me.

OK, I'm done on the :soapbox2: now.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> One of the ladies from the church I grew up in lived the "healthiest lifestyle" possible - she grew all her own foods in a very large garden, she only ate the fruit from her trees in her yard, she excersized regularly, she didn't smoke or drink and she rarely used her car - only for very long trips out of town. Winter / summer she walked, rode bicycle and X-country skiied.
> 
> She passed away due to stomach cancer.
> 
> ...


Genetics is the cause of longevity and a healthy life..but I am a firm believer in vitamins and exercise.. no cigarettes..


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

You might also check out www.localharvest.org


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

CulexPipiens said:


> Do you know how she grew the food? Organically or soaking it in chemicals, fertilizers, pesticides, etc. ?
> 
> I love the non organic food "industry" that promotes organic has no additional nutritional value over traditional... but neglects to mention all the other chemicals found in traditional but not in organic. I really believe that industry has adulterated our food to the point that eating itself is now hazardous to your health.
> 
> ...


She worked her garden exactly the same as my grandpa worked (and is working his garden) - naturally without any of the sprays. She worked "natural" fertilizer into the ground, she water'd everything with rain-barrel-captured rain-water - she did everything right as far as I remember. My grandfather (now 96 years old) is still working his garden just as he did when he was 46 years old, still tilling in the "natural" fertilizer (ok, manure) and still harvesting so much food that he cans and freezes and gives away lots!

Personally, I believe that genetics have a larger-part in our health than what the drug-companies and doctors lead on. We can take pills to boost our health-systems, but, if we are pre-disposed towards certain ailments (because our parents or grandparents or uncles-n-aunts) are pre-disposed towards them - all the drugs in the world will only slightly delay the inevitable ....


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I missed the point of the post.I was going to say sometimes the voices say good stuff.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

ContinualHarvest said:


> We need to put some of the pills down, toss the vitamins and start eating whole organic foods they way nature intended.


ABSOLUTELY

And ditch those statins... they are pure poison that have been sold with BAD statistics. quite simply, it's a bad misrepresentation of facts, strictly to con the medical community into selling the poison.

One question you need to answer, the only study that has compared the longevity of life to cholesterol level determined that the longest lived people had overall cholesterol level of 170? no... 200, no. 225, no... 245? yes.

I could go on and bore you for hours with all I learned. One thing it really pointed out, most of the crap we've been taught, is just that, crap.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> She worked her garden exactly the same as my grandpa worked (and is working his garden) - naturally without any of the sprays. She worked "natural" fertilizer into the ground, she water'd everything with rain-barrel-captured rain-water - she did everything right as far as I remember. My grandfather (now 96 years old) is still working his garden just as he did when he was 46 years old, still tilling in the "natural" fertilizer (ok, manure) and still harvesting so much food that he cans and freezes and gives away lots!
> 
> Personally, I believe that genetics have a larger-part in our health than what the drug-companies and doctors lead on. We can take pills to boost our health-systems, but, if we are pre-disposed towards certain ailments (because our parents or grandparents or uncles-n-aunts) are pre-disposed towards them - all the drugs in the world will only slightly delay the inevitable ....


Sad to hear that... especially when someone does it all "correct" and still ends up getting cancer. 

I asked because our neighbor died of some type of throat cancer and for years they had a garden in back of their yard very near to a bordering area that got heavy yearly doses of herbicide.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

CulexPipiens said:


> Sad to hear that... especially when someone does it all "correct" and still ends up getting cancer.
> 
> I asked because our neighbor died of some type of throat cancer and for years they had a garden in back of their yard very near to a bordering area that got heavy yearly doses of herbicide.


IMO, the "phenoxy herbicide(broadleaf killers)", 2,4-D, 2,4,5-T, Dicamba...work with growth hormones and turn the plants grow switch on so it dies of uncontrolled growth(cancer anyone). The Department of Agriculture declares that these herbicides are generally safe for humans and that may be true, BUT, they are generally contaminated with "Dioxins" from the manufacturing process.

Dioxins are arguably some of the most lethal and toxic substances made by man, their is "NO" safe level of exposure. They cause cancers and miscarriages and a whole host of other ailments and diseases. The herbicides get passed off for safe use because the dioxins are not an active ingredient.

Look at all the Vietnam vets that were exposed to Agent Orange(2,4-D and 2,4,5-T) in the 60's and tell them that it is safe.

The herbicide well could have been the cause of her cancer or at least a contributing factor.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

cybergranny said:


> I highly recommend you watching that as well as "Fat, sick and nearly dead". We watched these a couple of months ago and have been implementing ever sinse. You think you are angry now, wait til you watch these. We can't afford to go totally organic but we have been doing so where we can. In Michigan we just put some greens in the ground and have to cover for frost. We plan to grow as much of our own as possible to take it easy on the budget. My daughter is juicing as I write this. We have noticed a definite difference and God willing won't ever stop persuing this lifestyle.
> 
> P.S. Many years ago I heard this saying; "You don't have a Prisolec deficiency (or whatever med, you fill in the blank) you have a nutrition deficiency."


Yes, I saw that one, too. We've been changing our diet, dropping the meds, and learning, learning, learning. I guess my biggest pet peeve is - If mega doses of IV vit C can kill cancer w/o the expense and side effects of chemo - then what are we doing?????? My dad was chopped up and put back together. They took bones from here and put them there, muscle from one location to another, skin grafts, etc.... all from an original diagnosis of cancer. He went through this for almost 10 years, 5 of which he was on a feeding tube and couldn't even have water, due to the whole in his neck that wouldn't heal because of radiation. Are they saying vit c could've taken care of this? I'm losing faith in our judicial system, our gubmint, and now our health care system. What has happened to our country?


----------

